# Spaltenname ermitteln



## RoninRobert (18. November 2003)

Hallo hab schon nach dem Thema gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Meine Frage:
Wie kann ich den Spaltenname einer MySQL Tabelle ermitteln, wenn ich z.B. wissen möchte in welcher Spalte ein bestimmter Wert ist.
Danke 
RoninRobert


----------



## melmager (19. November 2003)

> Wie kann ich den Spaltenname einer MySQL Tabelle ermitteln, wenn ich z.B. wissen möchte in welcher Spalte ein bestimmter Wert ist.



Das geht nicht -

Was geht:
 Ermitteln aller Spaltennamen (auch feldname genannt) der Tabelle
und natürlich
Ermitteln ob ein Wert in einer Spalte (Den Namen muss man angeben) vorhanden ist

Was haste denn vor?


----------



## RoninRobert (19. November 2003)

Ich hab vier Spalten  und will überprüfen in welcher ein bestimmter Stringe ist. Das könnte ich natürlich mit vier if-Abfragen usw. aber das scheint ein bisschen umständlich zu sein!
Danke Ronin


----------



## XChris (21. November 2003)

> Ich hab vier Spalten und will überprüfen in welcher ein bestimmter Stringe ist. Das könnte ich natürlich mit vier if-Abfragen usw. aber das scheint ein bisschen umständlich zu sein!



Soll die Zeichenkette in den Columbezeichnern sein oder in den Tupeln?

Wenn Du den Inhalt mehrer Spalten vergleichen willst, ist ein Artikel HIER:

SDH Artikel 

Wenn Du jedoch die Spaltennamen untersuchen musst (was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann), dann kommst Du z.B. mit DESC zu den Spaltennamen .... kannst Du ja dann vom Client aus parsen lassen.

Chris


----------



## hikeda_ya (11. April 2006)

hab hierzu auch noch ne Frage 

wie kann ich die Spaltennamen auslesen

ich habe ne Excel-Tabelle eingelesen und darf die jetzt zerpflücken.

Doch die ursprünglichen Spaltenbezeichnungen sind der horror.

Wie kann ich mir die 100 oder 200 Spaltennamen als Liste auslesen


----------



## ninguno (11. April 2006)

z.b. so
	
	
	



```
desc tablexy
```
oder so
	
	
	



```
select column_name from INFORMATION_SCHEMA.COLUMNS where table_name = 'tablexy'
```


----------



## hikeda_ya (11. April 2006)

vielen Dank - das hat hingehauen


```
select column_name from INFORMATION_SCHEMA.COLUMNS where table_name = 'tablexy'
```


----------

